

JSON RPC is looking for a new maintainer - benatkin
http://json-rpc.org/

======
benatkin
I'm interested to see what someone could do with this, if they pushed the idea
a little harder. I'm also just curious what people who've used JSON for REST
services a lot think of this. Is it just a fancy way of describing what people
are already doing with JSON? Or is there real value in this standard for
making communication with JSON over a network easier?

~~~
tlrobinson
Is json-rpc considered RESTful? At first glance it seems like no, since it
encodes the method within the request body instead of using HTTP methods.

~~~
sh1mmer
Anything that includes the three letters "RPC" is not inherently _not_
RESTful.

This is because you are making Calls to Remote Procedures rather than
Transferring States of REpresentations [of resources].

I, of course, rearranged the acronyms RPC and REST for the sake of English.

------
tlrobinson
Random question, which isn't clear from the spec: can arguments be arbitrarily
"deep" JSON objects (i.e. arrays and objects) or are they limited to
primitives (strings, numbers, booleans, null)?

(obviously you could just pass a JSON serialized string, but that's not what
I'm asking)

~~~
benatkin
They can be arbitrarily deep. Otherwise they couldn't claim to be supporting
JSON objects as parameters.

Of course, anyone could just do a REST request using a wrapper object with the
name of the procedure and an id. Then you'd have implemented a JSON-based RPC
mechanism yourself! So it's pretty trivial. This mainly exists to get the idea
out and implementations in various scripting languages, methinks.

One thing that might be cool: Perhaps an URL could map to an object, and
making an rpc call on that URL could call a function on that object.

~~~
tlrobinson
"Perhaps an URL could map to an object, and making an rpc call on that URL
could call a function on that object."

That seems to be what this article is advocating:
[http://www.sitepen.com/blog/2009/01/29/some-rpc-with-your-
js...](http://www.sitepen.com/blog/2009/01/29/some-rpc-with-your-
jsonreststore/)

